# Trying to replicate cabinet door, looking for help



## AKF (Dec 25, 2007)

As a complete newbie to woodworking I decided to take on a first project of replicating a cabinet door in my new home. The cabinets are part of an office area and the office is laid out such that the computers would go in a cabinet. This cabinet would gets very hot if not vented properly (i.e. leaving the door open) and one thing I am going to do is replace the door with one I made that has the center section replaced with a fine mesh for air flow.

The issue lies with the edges, the inner part of the door has a finger pull and the outer part of the door has what looks to be a cove cut.

How do I figure out what bits to use to replicate the look that is currently in place?

I have the door basically constructed except for figuring out the trim.

Attached is close up side view of the door to be replicated (bad paint and all).


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

AKF said:


> As a complete newbie to woodworking I decided to take on a first project of replicating a cabinet door in my new home. The cabinets are part of an office area and the office is laid out such that the computers would go in a cabinet. This cabinet would gets very hot if not vented properly (i.e. leaving the door open) and one thing I am going to do is replace the door with one I made that has the center section replaced with a fine mesh for air flow.
> 
> The issue lies with the edges, the inner part of the door has a finger pull and the outer part of the door has what looks to be a cove cut.
> 
> ...


AKF,

Welcome to the group.

I think the closest you will come is the 99-064 on this page:

http://www.freudtools.com/p-96-finger-pull-door-lip-bit.aspx

Note that the profile shown is the full cutter height and the actual cut in 3/4" stock will be very similar to the one in your photo:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums AKF! It looks like Charles M has you fixed up. Good luck on your project and please post some pictures of the finished product.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the forums AKF.

If I may suggest, even if you leave the door open, your computers will still generate a tremdous amount of heat. I'd suggest getting a small clip on fan to help move air in the cabinet.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums AKF.


----------



## AKF (Dec 25, 2007)

Charles M. Thanks for looking at bits for me. I have been investigating bits for some time to familiarize myself with things and have seen that bit before. It seems like the diameter (D) is large enough difference between what is currently on the doors to be noticeable. But I would love if someone made that bit in the right size, it certainly is close.


I was thinking of possibly using 2 or 3 bits to get the look right on. I will have to rig up some pictures to get everyones feedback on if i'm even in the ballpark or just way off base. I'll post them later tonight.

Thanks to everyone for welcome, I look forward to learning a lot about woodworking.


----------



## AKF (Dec 25, 2007)

Here is what I was thinking (attached) might give the most accurate representation of the cabinet edge. 2 issues, A) I have no idea if this'll work and B) I'm not sure what measurement I could take of the areas in question that would guide me to the correct bits, the measurements given on the bits are broken down much differently than the measurements I would take.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

If the one I linked is not close enough I think your next best option is to use a 3/8" radius round nose bit (that is the closest I can guess from your picture) and run the doors once face up to form the lower finger pull and once on edge to make the reveal on the face. That would leave you with squared corners on the door edge that could be easily rounded by hand into the 3/32" radius of the original.


----------

